# .5th Annual Reefers BBQ!!!!



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I know it's super early to start this thread but a friend and fellow member txt me today asking if he could host and I was excited to hear that the BBQ would only be a few months away.

I'm not going into to much detail yet but tentatively it will be at the end of May or so. I'm thinking the weekend of May 29th would be perfect.

More details to come...

Also, if any local sponsors want to jump in and sponsor the BBQ please msg me. I would love to have one of our stores in town come down and be a part of our day....especially the one out in the hamilton area or possibly closer.... 

Anyways...more to come!!!

P.S. If you sponsor it, you have to come and have beers!!


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> I know it's super early to start this thread but a friend and fellow member txt me today asking if he could host and I was excited to hear that the BBQ would only be a few months away.
> 
> I'm not going into to much detail yet but tentatively it will be at the end of May or so. I'm thinking the weekend of May 29th would be perfect.
> 
> ...


LOL...I would love to come, every year that its been hosted has been on a weekend in the middle of my rotational work, so it has been impossible for me to make it out.

However, I am off of work the last two weekends in May so if its on one of those days, count me in!


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

I will do some sponsorship, was a great time last year. I will bring products and frags again, and will donate some products for prizes.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Are we doing frag swap again? If so, I will have to go out today for Boxing Day and find a frag tank so I can start making some. They should be in perfect shape for BBQ!


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

“By failing to prepare, you are preparing to fail.”
― Benjamin Franklin

I can't wait for the BBQ count me in!
When we get closer to food prep I will definitely put my name down 

Perhaps I'll make Philipinnes "Adobo" style chicken wings, as ive nearly perfected the recipe!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

*Location, Location, Location!*

My wife Lindsay and I are happy to turn over our yard to host the Saltie BBQ this year!

The location is Ward's Island beside the beach. If you have never been to Toronto Island before it is basically just a 10 minute ferry ride from Union Station.

Those of you feeling brave ought to bring swimming trunks.(No Speedos this time Dave!) (Christmas morning there were 3 people swimming.... I was NOT one of them!)

This is a potluck situation and BYOB. Kids are very welcome as we have a wee one ourselves.

We will divulge further details and a summery in the next post including the exact date. Please don't request dates, it will be what it will be.

See you all in the Spring!

Jeff, Lindsay, Céilí and Schmoo.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

RESERVED FOR FUTURE BBQ DETAILS.

DATE: May 29, 2016

TIME:

FOOD: TBD I have a big Webber Summit BBQ and we have a fire pit for smores and hotdogs.

BOOZE (and kiddie drinks): BRING YOUR OWN. I will have a few coolers to keep stuff cold.

LOCATION: Ward's Island, Lakeshore Ave, at the beach, look for the cottage with 500+Watts of blue light coming out the window. 
The ferry dock is at Queens Quay and Bay St. 
Ferry tickets can now be bought in advance online at http://www1.toronto.ca/wps/portal/contentonly?vgnextoid=79f28dc6538cc410VgnVCM10000071d60f89RCRD&vgnextchannel=34e9dada600f0410VgnVCM10000071d60f89RCRD to avoid line-ups although it shouldn't be too bad in May. The last ferry off the island is at 11:30 but I'll have kicked you out long before that. lol.

CONTESTS: 
-Sickest Skimmate contest, Sponsored by:

-Salinity Challenge, Sponsored by:

-Egg toss, Sponsored by:

-Longest lake lay down, (who can lay down in the lake the longest) Sponsored by:

-anyone have ideas for some other contests please post and we will consider them...

FRAG/CORAL/EQUIPEMENT SWAP

SPONSORS:


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Date is May 29th and as Jeff stated above it will be at his house on the Island!!!!

This will make food and beverages a bit different to bring so we will work that out later.

Also we might want to work out some type of carpooling idea since parking is something like $20 a day.

Let's get the ball rolling!!!


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

We are in .


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Thats very nice Jeff and wife for hosting the BBQ I would love to sponsor and assist for sure.
Dave get some churros going on mijo!!!!!!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Just keeping this thread alive. It's now the middle of march and we have two and a half months till the BBQ!!!!!

We all know this creeps up on us so lets keep the date available and show Toronto what reefing is all about!!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Tentatively the BBQ has been moved to another date in June and the location will be the same as last year.

Fragcave (aka Alex) will be hosting the BBQ again this year due to scheduling problems with Jeff. We're always happy to see another reefer step in and help out so let's show Alex some hospitality by having a great time.

Again, all are welcome regardless of your ownership of tanks (freshwater guys and gals come on down!)

Kid and family friendly of course. Alcohol friendly as usual as long as you don't get smashed like Cheryl and John usually do  (Joking!!!)

The date will either be the second or third weekend in June. TBD!!!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Hang on,
We don't get smashed. We start early and just keep going. Plus we share a lot....

Glad you brought this up. I was looking for the thread yesterday and couldn't find it.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Did you look?

Or did you just say "hay John, when is that BBQ thing"


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I looked. Even did a search but do you know how many posts you have??? Gave up after page 12. Decided if I couldn't find it, then it wasn't happening.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

altcharacter said:


> Did you look?
> 
> Or did you just say "hay John, when is that BBQ thing"


Besides, what married guy do you know that actually retains a social calendar and doesn't just rely on his wife to tell him where to go, when.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Crayon said:


> Besides, what married guy do you know that actually retains a social calendar and doesn't just rely on his wife to tell him where to go, when.


&#128072; This guy.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

ya, sorry everyone, I had to take a gig on the 29th. It was too good to pass up.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

fesso clown said:


> ya, sorry everyone, I had to take a gig on the 29th. It was too good to pass up.


Is ok Jeff but we have to find another excuse to come visit another day for now but you got to do what you got to do...
Everyone is more than welcome


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

New date for the bbq is June 11th.
New location is the FragCave
Start time will be 1pm
Finish time will be when we ger kicked out.

Things to bring:
Food or drinks
A good attitude 
A chair or couch to sit on
A freshwater buddy
A cooler bag to bring frags home in


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I might be able to make it this year after all.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Good to hear! I hope we have a good turn out
I'll update the thread thus weekend


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

I'll start collecting my skimmate


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

We can also continue with the salinity contest I don't remember who was the winner last year but anyhow it is fun!!!!
Just to give you guys heads up I will have the $10 dollar frag sale lots of sps and others amazing pieces just for ten dolla...

Hope to see everyone and whoever never been to the BBQ this is the time to have a blast among reeefers!!


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

I will be there this year for sure! It has been a blast the past couple of years so i for sure will return!


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

everyone ready for saturday? Hoping to see lots of new and old faces there this year!


----------



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

the BBQ is at fragcave?


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

do_0b said:


> the BBQ is at fragcave?


Yep!

Hey what contests are there at the BBQ? I have something to donate as a prize!

I know we're meeting at Fragcave, and Alex is graciously offering some great deals... but will there be any other frag trading among members? I know I came home with some goodies last year and if so, I would like to return the favour of bringing some things for others.

Are there more potluck details? Like, just bring 'whatever' or is there a plan?

Thanks!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I have to work until 5 that day. Should I come by around 6 and see if anyone is still there?


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

I've never been to any of the BBQ and I'm looking forward to this one. Now I don't cook or plan on bringing 20 ramen/KD packs . There for I'll bring a 24 Heineken, only if Frag cave says its ok


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

I'll be there and will donate some pods for contests. Can also bring frags to trade.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Wish I could be there to join you guys. Alex is a great host and I'm sure it will be a great outing.

Unfortunately I will be cycling to Niagra of the Enbridge Ride for Cancer this weekend.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

poy said:


> I've never been to any of the BBQ and I'm looking forward to this one. Now I don't cook or plan on bringing 20 ramen/KD packs . There for I'll bring a 24 Heineken, only if Frag cave says its ok


Of course alcohol is involved. I'm bringing a half gallon of margaritas......

I don't think I have any frags this year, though.

Not sure what food for the potluck, either. Yet.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Getting closer and closer guys feel free to bring anything you like even 40 gallons of margaritas. Looking at the weather forecast seems like might have a chance of rain but that wont stop us we can come inside the house while it rains if it does but thats not going to stop us from enjoying the BBQ.
Hope to see new faces and old faces......
If you have a foldable chair bring it we might need them...


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Let's be kind to our host as usual. If you can bring some food please do. Just keep the numbers in mind though, so if you bring chips then bring a few bags. If bringing potato salad then bring a good size bowl. If you are going to bring bbq ribs then bring enough for people to eat. Bringing 8 pieces of ribs for 30 people is just inconsiderate and in my opinion something else could be brought. No need to get fancy with food. Most times people just pick up spring rolls or samosa which everyone loves. No cash for food? No problem!! No need to bring anything except yourself and a great attitude.

This bbq is meant to have a good time between enthusiast and friends. Let's focus on that!

Hope to see you all on Saturday and I'd you need directions or a ride contact me or Alex and we will see what we can do.

Family friendly
Alcohol friendly
Clothing optional


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> Let's be kind to our host as usual. If you can bring some food please do. Just keep the numbers in mind though, so if you bring chips then bring a few bags. If bringing potato salad then bring a good size bowl. If you are going to bring bbq ribs then bring enough for people to eat. Bringing 8 pieces of ribs for 30 people is just inconsiderate and in my opinion something else could be brought. No need to get fancy with food. Most times people just pick up spring rolls or samosa which everyone loves. No cash for food? No problem!! No need to bring anything except yourself and a great attitude.
> 
> This bbq is meant to have a good time between enthusiast and friends. Let's focus on that!
> 
> ...


The experience on the last years is that people bring too many things which is great and at the end of the day we ended up giving back to take home.
This year to avoid waste Ill have some october fest sausages with Coke,Ginger ale and chips (manchis ) for when u arrived) so feel free to bring anything you like not everyone eats the same if you want to bring 1 rib or 30 is fine don't listen to Dave he is a little Loco.......Anyhow you guys can also bring any meat u want to BBQ, ice, sweets, samosa etc.
The most important is to bring a good attitude as loco amigo says and be ready to have lots of fun which is what the BBQ about.
If anyone decide to bring frags or corals go ahead but have in mind I won't put them in my tanks unless is to float them the reasons are obvious I would have to dip every single one and I don't know if we will have time for that...
See you all soon!!!!


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

We will be bringing coffee cakes. At least three kinds.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> If you are going to bring bbq ribs then bring enough for people to eat. Bringing 8 pieces of ribs for 30 people is just inconsiderate and in my opinion something else could be brought.


Wow. Classy move Dave, bringing up a two year old grudge. Let it rest dude.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

No hurt feelings here Greg. Everyone is invited and I have no grudge with anyone. I'm sure you can ask anyone out there in the reefing community if I'm that type of guy.

It was just a "for instance" that actually happened.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Alright! It's time for the BBQ! looking forward to it!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I won't be able to make it today, but hope you guys have a great time 🍻


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Lime squeezing happening shortly.........packing a cooler box for frags. Then we are off!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Crayon said:


> Lime squeezing happening shortly.........packing a cooler box for frags. Then we are off!


Yeah!!! well we got lucky and they call for no more rain today only a bit humid.
See you guys soon!!!!!!!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Have fun today everyone! I'm working today... at least I love my job! 

Guess it's a good thing we aren't on the Island today after all.... thanks for taking over Alex... I hope you clear out the clutter from the fragtanks!


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

I'll be by today closer to 3pm, running volvo new/used parts counter till 2, hah if anyone needs parts I'll bring them


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

I gotta go pick something up, will try to get something a little different.

I will bring along some pods (buy 2 get 1 free) and a few frags. If anyone wants anything specific be sure to PM me.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I need some brake pads for a 2006 vw TDI.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

poy said:


> I'll be by today closer to 3pm, running volvo new/used parts counter till 2, hah if anyone needs parts I'll bring them


1997 Volvo 850 non-turbo. A pnp switch, a blower motor resistor, and possibly two front control arms. Could you let me know what the cost for those are?


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

Dave pm sent with phone number for quick reply.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Had fun all Thanks.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Had an awesome time today! Saw some very familiar faces and chatting with friends is always nice as usual.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Thank you*

Agreed Dave was glad I went had a great time great laughs and good food 
Nice seeing everyone and putting some new names to the 
Alter ego..... 
Thanks again to Alex and his wife ....


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Had a fantastic time. Thanks so much for hosting us. Was great seeing everyone again and some new faces. I had 1/2 a margharita, I walked in my front door, dropped all my corals in their bags into the tank and fell right onto the bed. Lightweight here.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Couldn't make it due to our fasting month but I am sure y'all had tons of fun...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

goobafish said:


> Had a fantastic time. Thanks so much for hosting us. Was great seeing everyone again and some new faces. I had 1/2 a margharita, I walked in my front door, dropped all my corals in their bags into the tank and fell right onto the bed. Lightweight here.


Nah, that's not a lightweight. The margaritas pack a punch. They can do a seasoned pro in, no problem.
We closed down the fun at 8:30. Sad we arrived later, but still had a blast.
Thanks Alex and TJ.
Hope the next few months go well and you're looking forward to being parents!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Thank you all for coming it as good to see some faces we had lots of laughs specially with "Rick"..... I hope you all had as much fun as I did..
Gracias locos


----------

